# Cog Railroads



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

I came across this picture , and I just liked it.

I do not know where this is.

It looks like a private railroad , maybe a mine , or a lumber camp?


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

there's no picture here...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

That's the Mount Washington Cog Railway, a tourist railway in the U.S. of A. that was "all steam" from 1869until two or three years ago. This was the world's first cog railway, if I am correct. -


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

trainguru said:


> That's the Mount Washington Cog Railway, a tourist railway in the U.S. of A. that was "all steam" from 1869until two or three years ago. This was the world's first cog railway, if I am correct. -


 Glad to know , but what is a COG railway ?

Please explain .


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The engine goes by means of a large gear under it that meshes with cogs or bumps inbetween the rails. Pulls itself along and the cogs keep it from sliding back on a steep grade. This RR is the Mt. Washington RR and you can see it closer along with the cogs by going to Youtube and doing a search for Mt. Washington cog railroad. Pete


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

O.K. I looked up Cog Railway , but in the pic I don't see the mechanism .

Does the cog assist , or is it the means of travel ?

There is definetely steam involved !

Any other info would be very interesting !


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

O.K. I looked up Cog Railway , but in the pic I don't see the mechanism .

Does the cog assist , or is it the means of travel ?

There is definetely steam involved !

Any other info would be very interesting !







Therefore steam is the power !


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

I found another pic on Google Images.










Very interesting !



Is this the system that funicular railways use ?

I have seen funicular railways in Europe !


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

There is a great video on Americas Railways and it is very impressive...not only the train itself but the trip up Mt. Washington....warm and sunny at the base and snowy & windy at the peak!! Panoramic view of the area is beaut!!. Also of note the Conway Historical Railway is close by and is worth checking out.:thumbsup:


----------



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

Steam drove the COG wheel. The COG was used for traction it had no slippage.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

I looked up Funicular Railways.

They run on rails , but are operated by cables .


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've ridden on the Mt. Wash Cog several times. It's great fun. The engineer earns his keep shoveling coal on the way up. And ... the brakeman in the passenger car earns his keep (and then some) by "driving" the brake on the way down ... it's a nonstop game of "cat and mouse" trying to keep the loco and the passenger car teamed together.

I'd highly recommend a ride on the Cog to anyone traveling through NH. And the view from the top of Mt. Washington is incredible, too ... if you happen to be lucky enough to get a peek through the clouds. Windiest place on Earth, too!

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Not quite as steep as the Monongahela Incilne. This would be a cool scratch build.








-Art


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Hoping to get my own very soon! The same principle as a cog railway, gear on a "notched" track.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Go, Jack, GO! You should add some RR insignias to that baby!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Make a cowling like a steam locomotive! -


----------

